# Djet Review



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

*T-Dash Chassis Review*

I picked up a few T-Dash chassis' today at the show and I could not be happier! Here are the steps I took that justify my opinion:

1- took them all out of their bags and ran them on a test track section just to hear what they sounded like. They all sounded the same. 
2- switched the magnets around because I noticed they were running backwards
3- used my typical oil and lubed them in all the usual spots
4- adjusted the shoes to make even rail contact 
5- crazy glued the rear tires to the wheels to prevent them from being loose 
6- run sanded the rear tires
7- installed identical bodies on each
8- test drove them and they all turned lap times within tenths of each other

These steps literally took minutes.

All I can say is WOW. These chassis' are the best thing that has happened to HO slots. I have never had the same amount of new original Aurora chassis perform as closely as these chassis did. In fact, not even close! Kudos to you Dan for manufacturing an outstanding product with phenomenal consistancy right out of the gate. You will forever change our experience. Thank you!!!


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, my magnets were reversed also. No big deal. One of my cars definitely revved significantly higher than the other, but I only ran one car so I can't compare lap times. I was having shoe issues, but that and the tires incessantly falling off were just minor inconveniences. Overall, I really really like them. Edit, I also think the tires work actually quite well for stock skinny out of the box tires. They just don't stay on too well.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dyno said:


> Yeah, my magnets were reversed also. No big deal. One of my cars definitely revved significantly higher than the other, but I only ran one car so I can't compare lap times. I was having shoe issues, but that and the tires incessantly falling off were just minor inconveniences. Overall, I really really like them. Edit, I also think the tires work actually quite well for stock skinny out of the box tires. They just don't stay on too well.


OK, the blue magnet goes in the front?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I really , really , really hope the D-Jet works like we all want it to . With only 2 reviews , let's not get all pumped up yet . 

Keep the reviews coming .

Gonzo


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

lenny said:


> OK, the blue magnet goes in the front?


Yes Dan, blue mags in front!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

gonegonzo said:


> I really , really , really hope the D-Jet works like we all want it to . With only 2 reviews , let's not get all pumped up yet .
> 
> Keep the reviews coming .
> 
> Gonzo


actually 3 reviews. loud gears and tires that fall off


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

lenny said:


> actually 3 reviews. loud gears and tires that fall off


nothing that can't be easily fixed


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> OK, the blue magnet goes in the front?


just joking;
"I simply give U "E=Mc2"... & U Muck it up like DIS???!!!!"... A. Einstein via
Robin Williams; "Reality, What a Concept!!" :wave:

couldn't resist, not 2 mention how many times I'VE reversed the mags as well...:freak::drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah! We've all done that.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I feel vindicated!Car also work well with a quad arm and aluminum wheels all around!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

lenny said:


> actually 3 reviews. loud gears and tires that fall off


Exactly like the originals......that's a GOOD thing.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Gear Head said:


> 2- switched the magnets around because I noticed they were running backwards


Good job you noticed this Gear Head or you could have had some problems further down the line.:tongue:

On a serious note, good to hear the chassis is that good. I'd like to get some in the future.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gareth said:


> Good job you noticed this Gear Head or you could have had some problems further down the line.:tongue:
> 
> On a serious note, good to hear the chassis is that good. I'd like to get some in the future.


all I can say is.. I'M in line 4 some D-Jets 2 !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I will be getting 10 next week


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

They were flying off Toms table at the show. 

I got me a dozen!!!. Awsome job on them Dan. 

Let me also say how freaking cool they are in black. Like a Super II D-Jet!!!!!!

Amazing for our hobby


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey... Any word on whether someone will have these at the Lehigh Valley show on the 15th? I am hoping to be there and I would love to grab me a few...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tom Stumpf should have them, I'll have a table there Rick, look for me.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> They were flying off Toms table at the show.
> 
> I got me a dozen!!!. Awsome job on them Dan.
> 
> ...


"I"..... "Hate"... U guys :drunk: !! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> Tom Stumpf should have them, I'll have a table there Rick, look for me.


Will do! :wave:

--rick


----------



## gordonmoney (Jan 15, 2002)

Got my first one today. Great little cars, built like a watch, WAY WAY better than AW. It 's amazing that Dan made this whole car from scratch. Nice to not have to depend on a 50 year old chassis. Great job Dan, and thank you Andrew at Slots n Stuff. Oh, and lets not forget, it's only $12. I don't know how Dan makes any money off this.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

gordonmoney said:


> Got my first one today. Great little cars, built like a watch, WAY WAY better than AW. It 's amazing that Dan made this whole car from scratch. Nice to not have to depend on a 50 year old chassis. Great job Dan, and thank you Andrew at Slots n Stuff. Oh, and lets not forget, it's only $12. I don't know how Dan makes any money off this.


I'm losing $$$ on these first 10,000, eventually that will turn around. that's why it's taking so long to get these out. There isnt a car that leaves my 'production facility' that I haven't put together and tested myself. If I sent out crap, these first 10,000 would be my last 10,000.

Thank you for buying my products!

Dan


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

lenny said:


> I'm losing $$$ on these first 10,000, eventually that will turn around. that's why it's taking so long to get these out. There isnt a car that leaves my 'production facility' that I haven't put together and tested myself. If I sent out crap, these first 10,000 would be my last 10,000.
> 
> Thank you for buying my products!
> 
> Dan


Dan this isn't a charity...I don think people expect you to sell these at a loss...

I think what you are doing for our hobby is awesome.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Crimnick said:


> Dan this isn't a charity...I don think people expect you to sell these at a loss...
> 
> I think what you are doing for our hobby is awesome.


tooling costs were huge. I'll make it up over time.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> tooling costs were huge. I'll make it up over time.


that's GREAT 2 hear :thumbsup:
I was having Nightmares,.. that this might have been the ONLY 10,000
ever made :freak::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (The Relieved) :wave:


----------



## BudMan49099 (May 6, 2011)

do you have any idea when the 'pre-paid" chassis will be shipped?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

BudMan49099 said:


> do you have any idea when the 'pre-paid" chassis will be shipped?


shipping as fast as I can make them.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FWIW, my(Pre-Paid)Chassis finally arrived from JAG this morning, I'm gonna be examining, breaking in, and playing with it for the next several hours.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

lenny said:


> I'm losing $$$ on these first 10,000, eventually that will turn around. Thank you for buying my products!
> 
> Dan


Dan,
Thank you for taking the time, putting in the effort, and making the financial commitment to make these chassis.

As a way of generating income, I hope you consider making bulk parts available in the near future. While I do not need any more chassis, I would definitely consider buying bulk parts to refurbish my original Aurora chassis and to have a ready stock available - not to produce a top of the line race car, but simply to keep my fleet in good shape. Using parts from dismantled AW cars is now the cheapest way to go but the quality is not there. From all indications, your parts are of high quality and would make great replacement parts.

Joe


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW
"I have never had the same amount of new original Aurora chassis perform as closely as these chassis did"

Consistancy is GREAT!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FWIW, check out my Extensive Test/Review on my T-Dash chassis, that I posted in the "Dash Chassis" thread/Sticky, located in the "Slot Car Box Stock & Collecting" Section. It also contains Tuning tips specific to this chassis.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=398725&page=13


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Dan,
> Thank you for taking the time, putting in the effort, and making the financial commitment to make these chassis.
> 
> As a way of generating income, I hope you consider making bulk parts available in the near future. While I do not need any more chassis, I would definitely consider buying bulk parts to refurbish my original Aurora chassis and to have a ready stock available - not to produce a top of the line race car, but simply to keep my fleet in good shape. Using parts from dismantled AW cars is now the cheapest way to go but the quality is not there. From all indications, your parts are of high quality and would make great replacement parts.
> ...


Hi Joe,
Yup, everything from the stainless steel axles, to the Delrin crown gears. Complete gear plates, and 17 ohm 2 lam arms. Eventually a higher quality brush. maybe a delrin idler gear.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

lenny said:


> Hi Joe,
> Yup, everything from the stainless steel axles, to the Delrin crown gears. Complete gear plates, and 17 ohm 2 lam arms. Eventually a higher quality brush. maybe a delrin idler gear.


It's great that is in your future plans. Don't discount making nearly everything available in bulk, maybe even the chassis electricals. For example, there are probably a LOT of old Aurora T-Jet chassis where the brush springs have given out or have been bent too many times.

I like stocking up on parts so I never have to worry about replacing anything when I sit down to work on some cars. I am willing to spend in order to save by buying in bulk.

Good luck Dan.

Joe


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> It's great that is in your future plans. Don't discount making nearly everything available in bulk, maybe even the chassis electricals. For example, there are probably a LOT of old Aurora T-Jet chassis where the brush springs have given out or have been bent too many times.
> 
> I like stocking up on parts so I never have to worry about replacing anything when I sit down to work on some cars. I am willing to spend in order to save by buying in bulk.
> 
> ...


It's cool that the birth of a new chassis will also extend the life of older ones.:thumbsup:


----------

